# acessibility for HTPC: changing ALL fonts



## osterac (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi,
I have an HTPC hooked up to a 46" TV and am viewing from about 15'. I would like to improve readability, but have found that adjusting DPI is not sufficient - I end up going to about 170%, and I get the warning that my screen resolution isn't high enough (of course if it were higher, I would have to increase DPI). I have tried increasing font size but have found that it does not affect _all_ fonts, including many system windows/dialogs. here's an example:








This is pretty hard on the eyes from where I'm sitting. Is there some way, whether it's through windows or a reg tweak or a 3rd party program, to get the rest of the fonts to be bigger?
Thanks


----------

